# שאלה יפה



## מ נתנאל (12/12/08)

שאלה יפה 
המדרש מביא שיעקב שלח לעשיו `מת ורגליו בתוכו` מישהו יודע להסביר מה כוונת המדרש? מה זה מת ורגליו בתוכו???


----------



## מ נתנאל (12/12/08)

תראו איזו תשובה מדהימה! אתם חייבים לקרא את זה 
מת ורגליו בתוכו זה 'מרגליות'   האות מ' מצד ימין והאות ת' מצד שמאל, בין המ' לת' שימו את המילה 'רגליו' ואז אנחנו מקבלים 'מרגליות'. נכון שזה אדיר?


----------



## יורד אל הים (12/12/08)

וואו אחי אתה גאון! חיחיח


----------



## מ נתנאל (12/12/08)

זה לא שלי, מפי השמועה


----------

